# SAS MySpace Directory



## laurafreak

i think myspace is pretty dumb and goes against alot of stuff i believe in (plus i hate seeing half naked skanky chicks everywhere), but sometimes it entertains me when im bored

http://www.myspace.com/laurafreak

there's mine, whats yours?


----------



## Beggiatoa

I know what you mean. But I thought, if I play their way, I'll hit a homer.

..I haven't yet.

http://profiles.myspace.com/users/9437771


----------



## Nada

Here is mine, recently created one.

http://www.myspace.com/49996247


----------



## Heather200408

http://www.myspace.com/cuteheather

I could always use new friends..please add me!!!


----------



## mserychic

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac ... 0412141515

New friends would be nice


----------



## SAL

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac ... 0413013733


----------



## BeNice

I have one, too, although I don't know why I go on that site. http://profiles.myspace.com/users/6208143


----------



## in_my_prison

http://www.myspace.com/11539874

Im getting ready to freak out my profile. I might change everything in a few days, so nobody get scared. :lol If i cant get attention by being myself, then making my site a huge joke couldnt hurt.


----------



## deus4rent

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...file&friendID=10594823&Mytoken=20050519002426


----------



## dust

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac ... 0519182815
bop bop bop


----------



## nitarose2

http://www.myspace.com/nitarose2


----------



## diddy310

me me me me meeeeeeeeee

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac ... 0523203404


----------



## concept

http://www.myspace.com/concept915


----------



## luvtalaugh

http://www.myspace.com/luvtalaugh


----------



## mserychic

^ Here's a nifty site that'll do all the coding for ya and make yr profile all pretty 

http://www.mygen.co.uk/index.php?page=create


----------



## Madmonkeypoo

Yay! More blog readers!!!!!

My Myspace

EDIT: I forgot to mention. If you add me please PM me on myspace and tell me who you are otherwise your request will be ignored. thank you!


----------



## Fireflylight

http://www.myspace.com/16446085


----------



## Cynthia Blue

http://www.myspace.com/cynthiablue

I just set it up.  I may not ever use it but it looked fun.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

http://www.myspace.com/18817003

Fresh out of the oven.


----------



## mranonhello

AppleEatsWorm said:


> http://www.myspace.com/18817003
> 
> Fresh out of the oven.


 :shock at liking lots of the same music I like and other stuff.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

what do ya know.. it happens.


----------



## eyeguess

http://www.myspace.com/4384021
...add me!


----------



## LoneStar

Here's myspace. Kind of lame right now, though...

http://www.myspace.com/21198441


----------



## Shauna The Dead

if anybody wants to add me, here i am:

http://www.myspace.com/littlemissscareall


----------



## D73 (fake email)

Just signed up today.. i need some buddies so i don't look like a loser on there lol

http://www.myspace.com/21308169


----------



## shyguy1984

Well here goes nothing http://www.myspace.com/13379749


----------



## SunLite

http://www.myspace.com/16217742

That pic is of me when i was a little kid oh so cute 

Want to get some of me now.

If you like me add me if not then your just missing out :b


----------



## night

Its brand spankin' new

http://www.myspace.com/dark_knightmare

So "add" me


----------



## SaPrAmPeBi

http://www.myspace.com/PookiMyDooki


----------



## suppressed

SaPrAmPeBi said:


> http://www.myspcae.com/PookiMyDooki


 doh! , the links broken 









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Everyone was laughing at me, and I was like shutup guys !!, I look good!."~ Amy Lee ~


----------



## Molbrew

myspace is spelled wrong!


----------



## suppressed

doh , I guess it would have helped if I actually read the link , but hey I'm lazy like that :lol









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Everyone was laughing at me, and I was like shutup guys !!, I look good!."~ Amy Lee ~


----------



## conscious

http://www.myspace.com/9594187 --->thats me...add me but at least leave me a msg. eheh..


----------



## bloodywrist

http://www.myspace.com/lacey_


----------



## Starry4ever

Here's mine

http://www.myspace.com/starry4ever


----------



## bent

for shy people you've got alot of friends n lovers...boohoo poor me.


----------



## darkangel

Ah just found this thread, here's mine: http://www.myspace.com/21059856


----------



## AwkrdNaptural

http://www.myspace.com/17633662


----------



## omgnoudidnt

Not really new, but I've never filled anything out until now. 
http://www.myspace.com/9200480


----------



## dylan87

http://www.myspace.com/22968202
please dont mention anything about SA or SAS though because alot of people in my hometown use myspace. Thank you


----------



## ghostgurl

I've had a profile on this site since december, but have just now added info on there. http://myspace.com/keanelvr


----------



## kingoftheslimes

what the heck

http://www.myspace.com/kingoftheslimes


----------



## Syanis

I desided to give myspace a try. Why not.

http://www.myspace.com/syanis

I could use a few friends if any are left


----------



## eekmd

http://www.myspace.com/eekmd

It's a work in progress, but at least it doesn't look awful.... 
Add me, I hate having a friends list at 0.... lol


----------



## biggoofybastard

http://www.myspace.com/biggoofybastard666


----------



## SAL

http://www.myspace.com/11316914


----------



## omgnoudidnt

I'll repost mine. http://www.myspace.com/9200480


----------



## gorbulas

never use it but the link is in the sig along with yahoo 360 if anyone uses that


----------



## shaggy19024

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... 1645224875


----------



## malcman

Here is mine http://www.myspace.com/24470970


----------



## D73 (fake email)

http://www.myspace.com/nomoreboohoo


----------



## Blink

I just made mine today
http://www.myspace.com/jnb8802


----------



## malcman

Blink, You got a nice smile


----------



## Blink

:thanks


----------



## FreakedOut

Hey, may as well:

http://www.myspace.com/27740446

been on there about a few weeks.

-l8r, psnluv


----------



## SliverWizard

http://www.myspace.com/ethereal_tiefling

I have one, I use it to talk to some freinds from school, maybe meet somepeople that live near me.


----------



## Wrennie

For what it's worth:

http://www.myspace.com/wrennie


----------



## David1976

Don't really have anything on it but here it is:
http://www.myspace.com/upperairs

"David has 0 friends." no need to rub it in myspace.. hehe


----------



## glittergaze

I've only had mine for about 3 days now, so there isn't much on it yet.

http://www.myspace.com/glitter2005


----------



## Stomper4x4

http://www.myspace.com/32216367


----------



## paige

*here's mine*

just made mine:

http://www.myspace.com/32199873

i currently have 0 friends, so add me so i dont look like such a loser. would be cool to make some new friends.


----------



## Equisgurl

Heres mine, :hide 
http://www.myspace.com/14908543


----------



## jca

heres mine: http://www.myspace.com/7831367


----------



## sesfan4life

mines is kinda new:

http://www.myspace.com/9589199


----------



## TakeItEasy

figured id add mine to the list 

http://www.myspace.com/nickthewise


----------



## Noca

http://www.myspace.com/noca19


----------



## MandyGirl

http://www.myspace.com/amandajane17

New friends would be great!! ADD ME!!


----------



## Anatomica

http://www.myspace.com/sleepiez

it's pretty bare, i'll add more stuff when I'm feeling less lazy.


----------



## Drella

http://www.myspace.com/suburbanoddity


----------



## Fireflylight

http://www.myspace.com/34487070

I don't know if I'm gonna keep it. But check out my pictures. They're pretty.


----------



## Derekgnr

http://www.myspace.com/derekgnr :hide


----------



## Fireflylight

Add me as your friend. I don't want to be a loser!


----------



## dano2004

here's mine ---http://www.myspace.com/32918565
feel free to add me too!


----------



## forwardtel

*hey*

heres myspace http://www.myspace.com/forwardtelohio . add me on your list if ya want


----------



## gorbulas

myspace been having problems ... did anyone by the name of Jen send me something?


----------



## StarGazingLilyGirl

http://www.myspace.com/makemeawitness


----------



## rjridley

http://www.myspace.com/31043612


----------



## Havalina

Here's mine.....

http://www.myspace.com/forthequeenem

Yeah I agree, myspace is really stupid but it has the same effect on me as those daytime tv talkshows; so terrible yet I am unable to look away. So feel free to add me


----------



## erica14

http://www.myspace.com/erica1451


----------



## Kelly

Here's mine.

http://www.myspace.com/hypatia1

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## try2livefree

http://www.myspace.com/shygal_27


----------



## workman

http://www.myspace.com/3799886
I'm working on it. Add me if you want.


----------



## eyeguess

I made a music page

http://myspace.com/NiceShoes


----------



## hypestyle

peace and respect-- myspace sig below--


----------



## powerman

http://www.myspace.com/jjj0ey

Add me up boys and girls


----------



## TheTrickster

you can add me too, but no comments about SA in on it please, almost nobody knows and it wouldnt help if they knew anyways. Thanks.

http://www.myspace.com/spoonfeed

but send me a message first saying your from here.


----------



## Molten Universe

I think mine is linked to on my profile, but here it is anyhoo...
http://www.myspace.com/moltenuniverse

[edit] and yes I know it's pathetic that my only friend is Tom. I don't know why even he sticks with me...


----------



## whatifitstaken

http://www.myspace.com/11465619


----------



## Amocholes

http://www.myspace.com/amocholes

Adding mine to the mix


----------



## infinite_time

http://www.myspace.com/infinitetime314


----------



## Tania

*Link to myspace page*

Link to my myspace page:

That site is great, there are so many people from my high school that I knew and talked to but never really became friends with (cuz of SA) so it was nice to get in touch with them after so many years!

http://www.myspace.com/20936746

Jan 05/06 Edit:
PS. When you go to add me as a friend please send a message to say that you found my profile off of SAS because otherwise I'll just deny the request... I usually don't add people that I do not know (especially the icky men), but I consider all fellow SA'ers friends so please do add me!!! Look forward to hearing from you!!!!!!

~Tania


----------



## GhostDog212

http://www.myspace.com/46007960 hit me up


----------



## Free Radical

http://www.myspace.com/solidpureflame

i kick ***. :cig

mail me if u have similar interests.


----------



## infinite_time

*Re: Link to myspace page*



tintich said:


> Link to my myspace page:
> 
> That site is great, there are so many people from my high school that I knew and talked to but never really became friends with (cuz of SA) so it was nice to get in touch with them after so many years!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/20936746


That's actually kind of my problem on myspace, even though it's been four years since I graduated. I always have this fear that people I knew in high school will come across my profile and make judgements about me. There are so many people from my high school on that site. I always felt really out of place in high school. I wonder if anyone else has this same issue with myspace.


----------



## Molten Universe

I doubt anybody even remembers me from my high school.


----------



## Vicky

http://www.myspace.com/41279342


----------



## FailureGene

So I got around to making one of these things yesterday. Add me if you like. :hs

http://www.myspace.com/47266715

Edit: Now in technicolor.


----------



## mranonhello

http://www.myspace.com/kingrafool
Yes I got one too now. :b


----------



## Guest

http://www.myspace.com/nc80slady


----------



## laurafreak

i just added a whole bunch of you guys, i would have sent a msg to let you know i was from here, but im lazy


----------



## infinite_time

laurafreak said:


> i just added a whole bunch of you guys, i would have sent a msg to let you know i was from here, but im lazy


Hi Laura  I added you back... and don't worry... I recognized your photo from this topic.


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells

http://www.myspace.com/aliensstolemyhappycells


----------



## orpheus

darkangel said:


> Ah just found this thread, here's mine: http://www.myspace.com/21059856


i think i'm in love


----------



## malcman

http://www.myspace.com/shineonyou If anyone is interested.


----------



## MandyGirl

http://www.myspace.com/amandajane17


----------



## pita

http://www.myspace.com/50139756


----------



## funkypresident

http://www.myspace.com/jesusrock2005


----------



## crowing_for_repair

I gave in and got a myspace!

http://www.myspace.com/lettersandsodas

fun fun.


----------



## poe1266

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... ID=2309253


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## photo1aflower

http://www.myspace.com/photo1aflower


----------



## Classified

http://www.myspace.com/ryan_website

Come check out my MySpace page!


----------



## rdf8585

MySpace ... the movie.

Found that on some other forum.


----------



## infinite_time

roswell said:


> hmmmmmmmmm..... guess i'll throw mine out there (yep).
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/omgimgonnascrewthisup
> 
> don't be shy now... :um


Your screen name on myspace cracks me up. Very sa appropriate. hehe


----------



## archaic

I'm thinking about deleting mine soon, but here it is anyway:

http://www.myspace.com/squirrels


----------



## jeffkansas

http://www.myspace.com/jeffchapin

I'd love to hear from people from this forum. It seems like half of the links people have posted didn't work. I have to say that I actually love myspace. yes that's right! Even if sometimes my SA gets into it, but I think overall it's very helpful.


----------



## laura-g

http://www.myspace.com/lauragreatrix i know i've added a few of you already and never written to you, but, you never know, one day i may actually think of something to say


----------



## JasonAnthony31

*myspace link*

Hey people,

My name is Jason. I am a 31 year old guy living in Southern California.....Here is my myspace link:

http://www.myspace.com/anthonyj74


----------



## Squizzy

Catherine, 17, Minnesota

http://www.myspace.com/panicmode


----------



## Keisha

....


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

http://www.myspace.com/boblowblaw :b


----------



## shyguydan

http://www.myspace.com/sexymandan69er i havent been on there that much so it looks kinda boring at this time


----------



## Eruva

http://www.myspace.com/21706021


----------



## dez

http://www.myspace.com/caged_


----------



## Ashley102877

http://www.myspace.com/beautyinthebreakdown588


----------



## karma police

Ashley102877 said:


> http://www.myspace.com/beautyinthebreakdown588


woah, ur beautiful...is this a new SAS screen name? i remember seeing u before.


----------



## Ashley102877

karma police said:


> Ashley102877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/beautyinthebreakdown588
> 
> 
> 
> woah, ur beautiful...is this a new SAS screen name? i remember seeing u before.
Click to expand...

Thanks, and yea i used to be under carmelapple52 but forgot my password, and couldn't remember it so i just made a new screen name, sorry. I hope thats ok.

- ashley


----------



## Waiter

*Mine*

http://www.myspace.com/chad_maples


----------



## karma police

Ashley102877 said:


> karma police said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley102877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/beautyinthebreakdown588
> 
> 
> 
> woah, ur beautiful...is this a new SAS screen name? i remember seeing u before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, and yea i used to be under carmelapple52 but forgot my password, and couldn't remember it so i just made a new screen name, sorry. I hope thats ok.
> 
> - ashley
Click to expand...

Hehe, there is nothing wrong with making a new screen name.


----------



## TruSeeker777

http://www.myspace.com/sojourner777


----------



## spwill

Here's mine, incomplete but i'll fill it up nicely when i'm not so lazy.

http://www.myspace.com/willie340


----------



## pumpkin81

http://www.myspace.com/ms_villain


----------



## microbe

myspace is teh devil!

refuse to create an accnt


----------



## jchildr

http://www.myspace.com/jchildr


----------



## Mehhalic

http://www.myspace.com/poopsoup_lawl

lol I wish i could change my url name to jelly pig


----------



## stickdude

edit: deleted myspace


----------



## Molbrew

I put my profile back up http://www.myspace.com/molbrew


----------



## Fireflylight

> I put my profile back up http://www.myspace.com/molbrew


Molbrew, in that pic it kinda looks like you are about to perform a Shakespearean sonnet

that is not a dis :yay


----------



## Softy785

i'm sorta new to myspace, but here i am:

http://www.myspace.com/jill_amy

Feel free to add me!


----------



## ktglitzygirl

http://www.myspace.com/glitzy_girl

i have no idea how to add background colors or anything! so it is pretty plain


----------



## Jack

http://www.myspace.com/alwondothegreat88

I always intend to finish it...but then it gets boring...yeah!


----------



## heckyll

http://www.myspace.com/gilgameshreincarnate


----------



## itsmemaggi

BOYCOTT MYSPACE. I'm telling you, it's a waster of lives.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## gottagetthrough

http://myspace.com/scooby22b

i added some of you guys so don't be weirded out if i requested you lol


----------



## UrbanMonkey

Just started a myspace page, don't have any friends. Add me out of pity, Ill add you!!

http://www.myspace.com/drcman


----------



## zerohour

http://www.myspace.com/zerohouruv


----------



## whereismymind

http://www.myspace.com/22337193


----------



## Magick211

Guess i might as well add mine  http://www.myspace.com/magick211


----------



## Myself

http://www.myspace.com/JAYSON_718

Feel free to add me anyone.


----------



## usuris

itsmemaggi said:


> BOYCOTT MYSPACE. I'm telling you, it's a waster of lives.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


I'll have to agree with you there..IMO especially people with SA. I used to have a myspace, it hounded every minute of my life#!#[email protected]!.

OMG MESSAGEeee, NEW FRIEND?!!!?!? OMGSSS refresh refresh REFRESHHHHHH!!!!!

Eventually I forced myself to delete it ...and i've never looked back. You don't know how good it feels till you actually do it


----------



## UrbanMonkey

On my myspace, I supposedly have a pornstar who's obsessing about wanting to be with me. This person's sent me multiple messages trying to scam me into signing up for webcam porn, and professes her undying love for me on her myspace page. Rather amusing...


----------



## ColdFury

UrbanMonkey said:


> On my myspace, I supposedly have a pornstar who's obsessing about wanting to be with me. This person's sent me multiple messages trying to scam me into signing up for webcam porn, and professes her undying love for me on her myspace page. Rather amusing...


They spam everyone like that. I get about a couple a week.


----------



## Sasha

http://www.myspace.com/sasha_x


----------



## TheTrickster

http://www.myspace.com/spoonfeed


----------



## luckie

ive just set a myspace up. Hope someone would like toadd me.

http://www.myspace.com/shyangel73


----------



## Nathun

Add me if you wish....just send me a message so I'll know you're from this site.

MySpace


----------



## stapledmustard

Okay here's mine 
http://myspace.com/stapledmustard
and my 'band' hahaha
http://myspace.com/stapledmustardmusic

Come on I need some lovin' hahaha... And I'm much too nervous to add anyone myself :b You'll have to add me... just send me a message and tell me who you are or I'll get all weird...

Oh and of course I'm still married... the swinger thing is just for goofiness hahaha...

(I'd have these in my sig but it ... didn't like them for some reason... I clicked on them to test them but um... it wouldn't open... it was weird....)


----------



## whatifitstaken

http://www.myspace.com/jessica0907


----------



## Mellah

The link is in my sig


----------



## limelight

http://www.myspace.com/chlorocomplex


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

limelight said:


> http://www.myspace.com/chlorocomplex/


Did you typo? I get a "page not found" error.


----------



## pittstonjoma

http://www.myspace.com/plastikgottin


----------



## limelight

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> limelight said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/chlorocomplex/
> 
> 
> 
> Did you typo? I get a "page not found" error.
Click to expand...

Must have been the slash I put at the end... it seems to work now.


----------



## Empathy

http://www.myspace.com/x0empathy0x


----------



## mystica24

*myspace*

I'd love to meet new friends! Anybody with similar interests as me, please fill out the 26 page application after you click "add as a friend".

http://www.myspace.com/mystica24

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## mystica24

*Really now...*

That previous post was a joke. There is no 26 page application.

After some complaints I trimmed it down to 22 pages.


----------



## sunnyE206

here's mine... not much to it... just me & my newbie husband.
http://www.myspace.com/81937680


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I updated mine a little(was bored)
It's in my sig
|
|
v


----------



## centrigal06

Mine is http://www.myspace.com/placebogirl
Let me know you're from SAS!


----------



## fallenstar

http://www.myspace.com/nocturrne


----------



## theturtle

http://www.myspace.com/judobjjsambo


----------



## jms42

theturtle said:


> http://www.myspace.com/judobjjsambo


Are you related to Royce and Rikson? IF you are I'm so damn JEALOUS. 
:nw


----------



## copper

Here is mine.

http://www.myspace.com/82238765


----------



## theturtle

jms42 said:


> theturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/judobjjsambo
> 
> 
> 
> Are you related to Royce and Rikson? IF you are I'm so damn JEALOUS.
> :nw
Click to expand...

lol i i wish. this isn't my real name. just a joke but my new myspace is:

http://www.myspace.com/judobjjbball


----------



## theturtle

I went through the entire 15 page to add all of you! I am tired! :lol


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

here is mines: http://www.myspace.com/16692206

I need some more friends: Add Me


----------



## man w/ no name

...


----------



## total-imperfection

http://WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LAVIGNIE


----------



## omgnoudidnt

here's mine: http://www.myspace.com/beatles1984


----------



## Kristen930

See sig below. Be sure to add me as a friend!


----------



## ccccc5225

http://www.myspace.com/ccccc5225 Plz add me as a friend!


----------



## Shinji

http://www.myspace.com/critikalproductions
There's mine, add me if you want. :b


----------



## Traci

http://www.myspace.com/tracimcder

Add me if you want! Send me a message though letting me know who your are/from. :b


----------



## gejj

http://www.myspace.com/90295951

I could use some friends.. add if you wanttt :stu


----------



## SaPrAmPeBi

http://www.myspace.com/pookimydooki

Here's mine. Add me!


----------



## Supalady05

http://www.myspace.com/supalady05


----------



## Equisgurl

summer... too much time on my hands, i put it up again, interestingly enough I somehow managed to meet 2 pretty cool people off there and hang out with them, were friends now 

http://www.myspace.com/idavirumaa


----------



## TruSeeker777

http://www.myspace.com/sojourner777

feel free to add me


----------



## Hannah Sesstein

http://www.myspace.com/hannah_sesstein

Add me if you want


----------



## btnh_are_the_sheet

http://www.myspace.com/98605590


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

mine is http://www.myspace.com/lil_miss_fire


----------



## kristina7

http://www.myspace.com/djkristina

add me as a friend, I'd love to be email pals.


----------



## RATED_PG

http://www.myspace.com/7point5

21/m/MD and NC


----------



## laura024

http://www.myspace.com/x0laura


----------



## JenJen

*i like it*

i found the last person i dated and have met a lot of gay women through it


----------



## paneon

http://www.myspace.com/paneon


----------



## SAgirl

http://www.myspace.com/lifeiswaitingforyou

I don't care if you say anything about Social Anxiety. I actually want people to know about SA so that people will know that SA exists.


----------



## Fallout

myspace.com/ryanpwnsjoo


----------



## Crazijimmy

http://www.myspace.com/oodyboo


----------



## Whimsy

--


----------



## Guest

I don't want to post my profile here. I just created it yesterday. PM me if you want to add.


----------



## LoveThySelf

http://www.myspace.com/brandiblues

But I generally dont add people unless I know them, so dont take it personally. Drop me a line and meet me.


----------



## parker

i dont really use myspace much but i made one out of boredom. i used to say how much of a waste of time and how stupid it is, but i got lots of extra time and what i do otherwise is stupid too so what the hell lol. of you want to add me its...

http://www.myspace.com/95411866


----------



## F-Bomb

http://www.myspace.com/16628661

That's me...my only friend is Tom...I just started it about 2 minutes ago and there's just a picture of me...I'm still trying to figure out what the point of this site is. Anyway...whatever.

I just made the profile last night because I couldn't remember what email I used for my old one. Turns out I put the wrong email or something, because now I can't log back in. Luckily I Remembered my old email and can now get to my old profile, which I put above.


----------



## day

http://www.myspace.com/94099098


----------



## JenJen

http://www.myspace.com/75724562


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger

here's mine...a little empty still, but I'm slowly filling it out :hide

feel free to add me, my two friends look very lonely in the friend space

http://www.myspace.com/lincolnavefrogger


----------



## MandyGirl

http://www.myspace.com/amandajane17


----------



## vaness

http://www.myspace.com/phobias_12


----------



## Kristen930

Mine is still http://www.myspace.com/kristencross

I've changed it so you have to know my last name to add me, which you should be able to figure out


----------



## Keikei

http://www.myspace.com/pchan17
Hey, guys a lot of really hate myspace, but with friends like us, it can be a pretty good place, I think. =^u^=


----------



## Fireflylight

flowers.


----------



## Keisha

http://www.myspace.com/99712556


----------



## Readonly

http://myspace.com/knvk


----------



## Morningrise

[I cancelled my myspace account]


----------



## soundsgood

yeah i got with the myspace thing... but im nover it now


----------



## LibertadIlusoria

PM me if you want my MySpace and I'll add you.


----------



## mz_jess

I need some myspace friends 

http://www.myspace.com/psychochicken6


----------



## naoko

:b

http://www.myspace.com/satansaysyourthebeesknees


----------



## jerseylemon

http://www.myspace.com/jerseylemon

Just got it set-up last night. That Tom guy has like 100 million friends on his page. Geez.

Feel free to add me, I only have 2 friends at the moment. :sigh


----------



## silosid

Thought I would add mine to list

http://www.myspace.com/silosid

Not much on there really


----------



## B-Dog

Its in the sigline but again I don't really add people im e-shy too. So just throw the invite and ill accept it.

If I decline, just send it again...ill get the hint.

http://www.myspace.com/bmohnoez


----------



## mtbeging

http://www.myspace.com/njxcore
add away


----------



## Lyric Suite

jerseylemon said:


> That Tom guy has like 100 million friends on his page. Geez.


That's because Tom is the guy who made myspace in the first place. :b

Here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/401981


----------



## Sugrie

http://www.myspace.com/sugriesweet2006

Just let me know you're from SAS if you want to chat.


----------



## Matt J

This is mine..

http://www.myspace.com/nerzspace

Its very vanilla atm..but I do check it fairly often.


----------



## better days

eep


----------



## sctork

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=17003758


----------



## Astos

http://www.myspace.com/astos


----------



## aloha.kay

*re: myspace*

...


----------



## ebolarama

http://myspace.com/dr_cheeks


----------



## chuckmw

*re: myspace*

oh my gosh i just joined and i need friends bad!!

heres mine:

http://www.myspace.com/cwoellert

please add me!! thanks


----------



## Shauna

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/136450231

If you want to be friends with a loser, request me as a friend :yes


----------



## JustinT2

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/justin_turner

Show me some love =)


----------



## seph

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/jguidas


----------



## russophile1977

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/russophile1977


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/caramelvixen


----------



## quiet_one

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/casiemichelle06


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry

I finally got around to making one.

http://www.myspace.com/122423229


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email)

*re: myspace*

http://profile.myspace.com/25184639


----------



## ColdFury

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/coldfury


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/littlemissscareall


----------



## NONfiction

Little Miss, you are way to good looking to have SA.


----------



## ColdFury

NONfiction said:


> Little Miss, you are way to good looking to have SA.


 :roll Thats rather insulting


----------



## Shauna The Dead

NONfiction said:


> Little Miss, you are way to good looking to have SA.


Thanks, I don't think looks really have anything to do with having SA though...alot of people here are good looking but they still have it.


----------



## AdamCanada

http://www.myspace.com/adam_r84


----------



## NONfiction

lol.. wow I try to compliment someone and people take it as an insult?

I know there are plenty of attractive people with SA.


----------



## AdamCanada

NONfiction said:


> lol.. wow I try to compliment someone and people take it as an insult?
> 
> I know there are plenty of attractive people with SA.


wheres the insult?


----------



## Amocholes

Insult is in an individual's perception. One man's meat is another man's poison.


----------



## WanderingSpirit

*re: myspace*

I just made one, here it is:

http://www.myspace.com/147588605

I need some friends, all I have is Tom and the music group The Killers. :lol 
Just drop me a line and let me know you're from here.


----------



## Voss

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/74971108

It took me six months to finally work up enough courage to put up a pic of myself. Feel free to add me if you want.


----------



## SusanStorm

*re: myspace*

I just made it..Here it is:

http://www.myspace.com/148894640


----------



## WendyR

*re: myspace*

Mine is here just click on the www button. You'll have to mention where your from or I'll probably ignore you. 
FYI- most of my friends are Mommy's from a local support sight so don't be scared.


----------



## itsjustme24

*re: myspace*

my link's in my signature...add me, I love new friends!


----------



## MidnightBlu

http://www.myspace.com/dischange


----------



## kristen

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/sosudden


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

*re: myspace*

Mine is in my sig.


----------



## needingu

*re: myspace*

here's mine http://www.myspace.com/twistedwon

I mostly have DJs for friends.... I need real people... so add me.


----------



## racketgirlx

*re: myspace*

Adding my small corner in the world here, even though ot many people get around to seeing it.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=49669928

Come around, and I'll add you as a friend, I need some other than my siblings and Tom.


----------



## Steven G.

http://www.myspace.com/srgames

edited fixed link


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

I quit for a month, now I am rebuilding 

http://www.myspace.com/matthewleet


----------



## luvlee

http://www.myspace.com/meggebeat

I could use some e-buddies or friends in Colorado. No mention of SAS please. I am still in the stage where I haven't told many people.


----------



## sherrysilver

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/sherryscorner


----------



## Mr_nobody

*re: myspace*

The link to my Myspace in my signature. As well as my YouTube channel (for those of you who have a youtube account).


----------



## veden

I'll be adding a few ppl here


----------



## SocioGirl

http://www.myspace.com/grishas_angel

if it says somethin like have to have email or whatever just type in [email protected]


----------



## NONfiction

http://www.myspace.com/blasphemybill

i deleted all the BS, its just a regular plain site, simple and sweet. 

Luvlee, you have a great myspace profile song, thats hot. haha


----------



## whatifitstaken

...


----------



## mikeeonfiya

*re: myspace*

mikey, 20, san jose cali.

http://myspace.com/mikeeonfiya

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...file&friendID=15861935&Mytoken=20050624034900


----------



## mikeeonfiya

*re: myspace*

noone is aware of my anxiety, except my sister whos first on my list.


----------



## Amocholes

*Re: re: myspace*



mikeeonfiya said:


> mikey, 20, san jose cali.
> 
> http://myspace.com/mikeeonfiya


Sorry Mikee but your myspace keeps trying to take me to another site. hxxp://www.melanoma.cz/pictures/

IE7 says its a Phishing site. It's trying to learn myspace users and passwords. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Myself

*re: myspace*

Here's Mine:
http://www.myspace.com/171384625


----------



## srschirm

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/10818293

There's mine!


----------



## omgnoudidnt

*re: myspace*

Been a looooong time since I posted mine, so here ya go:

http://www.myspace.com/beatles1984 Yes, you have to be my friend to get the goods. :b


----------



## ghostbutterflies

*re: myspace*

Mine is http://www.myspace.com/idhrenniel


----------



## thatwasny

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/tiredsymphony


----------



## Ramoz

*re: myspace*

nm


----------



## porcelainfaery

*re: myspace*

www.myspace.com/summrfaery

tell me you're from SAS so i know who u r


----------



## Scottican

*re: myspace*

:agree

And while I'm at it, here is mine:

http://www.myspace.com/quietpeoplerule

If you add me, please send a message saying who you are so I know you aren't a fake spam profile, thanks

I need new friends!


----------



## replica

*re: myspace*

Just joined :um 
http://www.myspace.com/177350787


----------



## blank_mind

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/pointless_generic_profile


----------



## Avilos

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/avilos

I really need to update with a better photo. I say I am at least 10 to 15 pounds lighter now.

It be nice to get some REAL friends requests. Unlike all the phony SPAM porn ones. Or all the "This Profile No longer exists" ones in my inbox by the time I check my e-mails! :lol

EDIT -Ok there is a more current picture. I am only wearing the sunglasses so I can get a picture of myself in outdoor light without worrying if my eyes are squinting.


----------



## kingoftheslimes

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/kingoftheslimes

...though I don't have a goatee anymore.


----------



## Karirae89

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/karirae16

Theres mine


----------



## Musicologist

http://www.myspace.com/101279267


----------



## Mozzie

*re: myspace*

Ok I've finally given in.

Please add me as a friend so I don't look like so much of a loser!


http://www.myspace.com/p_sherman


----------



## Aaron1975

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/aaronvail


----------



## Anti-Charisma

*re: myspace*

For a good time, call:

http://www.myspace.com/55617819


----------



## Fireflylight

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/174875244


----------



## StrangerHere

*re: myspace*

I like myspace
http://www.myspace.com/andy4c


----------



## shy_girl

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/154823228

for anyone who's interested :b


----------



## Eclectic

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... 5839318833


----------



## barnabas

http://www.myspace.com/192731229

Me needs myspace friends, too! My only friend at the moment is Tom. D:


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/screamosummer


----------



## Speak Easy

*re: myspace*

i have facebook. PM me if you wanna friend me


----------



## ~Jessie~

*re: myspace*

Had mine for awhile, wish i had more people to chat too...

http://www.myspace.com/velvetb

http://www.myspace.com/cinnnamongirl

Those are mine, pick one or both, just let me know you're from here, thanks!


----------



## feelingblue

*re: myspace*

http://home.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... b7dbe09deb

its private, but feel free to add me..


----------



## AJFA88

http://www.myspace.com/salocin17


----------



## path0gen

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/n0matter

Please send a message before a friend request.


----------



## Volume

http://www.myspace.com/egor_kouchnarev


----------



## TorLin

please add me

myspace.com/lintodur


----------



## Trish

Haven't been on there much lately. But mine is http://www.myspace.com/sweetliltexanx3


----------



## cassieh

myspace.com/disfunkshunole


----------



## trekster

http://myspace.com/dgtalpimp

Feel free to add me.


----------



## spadoan

http://myspace.com/als1282

please add me


----------



## lubs

http://www.myspace.com/lubs

Add me if you wish! But let me know that you're from SAS, so that I don't think you're some random creepy person!


----------



## Sad_ape

*re: myspace*

bah


----------



## coriander1992

*re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/horsey1992devon :banana


----------



## katelyn

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/192977720

Everyone is welcome to add me.


----------



## hellotiger

*Re: myspace*

This is mine
http://www.myspace.com/voice_of_a_mime

Please feel welcome to add me it would be nice to have some people to talk to on there :thanks


----------



## AJFA88

*Re: myspace*

ahaha I have a llv 57 shadow priest


----------



## svrkev

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/zazzyhat
fell free to add me


----------



## roswell

*Re: myspace*

Here's my own space:

http://www.myspace.com/omgimgonnascrewthisup

Feel free to add me.
I would also appreciate if you let me know you're from SAS.


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/sheilamt

if you'd like to add me, please do so.


----------



## Myself

*Re: myspace*

-


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

I don't have a myspace! :cry


----------



## millenniumman75

*Re: myspace*

MySpace scares me! :hide


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

LOL! I'm kind of intimidated by it too!


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

Me too, I only have one so I can talk to someone in particular. Eventually.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

Oh man Embers. You always leave me with questions. I want to know more about you!


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

just ask


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

Okay I'll ask later via pm. I'm going to be a little busy until later.

I just don't want to seem nosey. I'm genuinely interested in learning more about you (over time I won't bombard you with questions now  ). I just have one or two for now.

Whats up with that lady's eyes in your avatar. :wtf Looks like they are blacked out? (sorry I'm not sure who it is)


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

okay, feel free to ask via pm when you have time. :clap

oh the girl is sienna miller


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

AHA! I knew she looked familiar.


----------



## nubly

*Re: myspace*

hmmm whats going on between you two??


----------



## Stanley

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/qweffl

Feel free to add me, my contact list is pretty small


----------



## ebolarama

*Re: myspace*

Add me please
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=87209459


----------



## ANCIENT

*Re: myspace*

if you need someone to bug or someone to send hate mail, im your man.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... D=11434756


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*



nubly said:


> hmmm whats going on between you two??


nothing, she shares her cookies with everyone. :bah


----------



## nubly

*Re: myspace*



embers said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm whats going on between you two??
> 
> 
> 
> nothing, she shares her cookies with everyone. :bah
Click to expand...

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

Oh snap! You make me sound like some kind of cookie *****! :mum

Embers, I may have given a couple cookies away recently and offered some to others but I promise you that it is only _you_ I want to _bake_ cookies with. :kiss

I hope you are not mad at me. oke


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

i'm not mad i'm just :whip on you

in all seriousness, based on my jawbreaker skills do you think we have a future together?


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

Yes, yes, yes and....yes..........definitely. :kiss

I could say more but I'll just leave it at that. Don't want to get too graphic. I don't know what the rules here would be on that sort of thing. :b


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

we're just talking about jawbreakers :stu

Each layer has its own texture and flavor and you can definitely feel it with your tongue, you gotta barely touch it though its so subtle.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

So, its all about the tongue? Not so much the sucking action?


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

embers, are they your dogs in your avatar?

They are soooo freakin' adorable!!!!


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

no, just a cute picture on the net. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

I'm sending you a pm


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*



nubly said:


> hmmm whats going on between you two??


We have the same sort of sense of humor and have fun joking around on the board like that.


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*



CoconutHolder said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm whats going on between you two??
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same sort of sense of humor and have fun joking around on the board like that.
Click to expand...

quit trying to downplay our love coco


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Re: myspace*

Please continue. This is making me very happy.


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

FC turned our love perverse coco

I don't get her, she writes me tons of pms and then...erases them before I can even read them!


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

LOL at FC! :lol

Embers, I swear I don't know what happened there!! :kiss

I could never downplay our love. I mean, how many times did you have to break out the big hose on me already? :stu


----------



## embers

*Re: myspace*

:lol that's true


----------



## Guest

*Re: myspace*

Hi might as well put mine up.. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =289737884


----------



## minimized

*Re: myspace*

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... d=29455208

and there's my crapspace as well


----------



## citizen_erased

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/shesawsparks

Feel free to add me if u like.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

*Re: myspace*

Here is my page...

http://www.myspace.com/sarahsayshello


----------



## gracefan

*Re: myspace*

Guess I'll add mine, too...

http://www.myspace.com/lish19791107

On my blog, I'm honoring musicians who have died (today, it's Joe Strummer, 12/22/02), and I post one of their songs, too...Keeps me occupied...

Feel free to add me, since I have almost no friends, LOL!


----------



## Cleary

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/katiecleary

I made it like a month ago and I only have like 18 friends. most of those are bands and a few online friends. so add me?


----------



## AJFA88

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/salocin17


----------



## TheGecko

*Re: myspace*

I just made one so please add me since I don't have any friends yet :thanks

http://www.myspace.com/lordgecko


----------



## VetChick

*Re: myspace*

I'm not sure if I've posted before. But ehhh... http://www.myspace.com/vetchick89


----------



## Kellys1

*Re: myspace*

It's sad to admit but I'm a myspace-aholic :hide

http://www.myspace.com/kellyblink182


----------



## missem

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/sigogglin

Feel free to add me if you want.


----------



## jonesy0039

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/jonesy0039

add me if you want


----------



## hellotiger

*Re: myspace*

Mine is
http://www.myspace.com/voice_of_a_mime
all are welcome to add


----------



## hfzman

*Re: myspace*

here is mine
http://www.myspace.com/hfzman69 
Feel free to add me, just let me know that you are from this forum. Hope to hear from some of you!


----------



## papaya

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/harrynotashley

feel free to add mee


----------



## shyvr6

*Re: myspace*

Add if you want 

Me


----------



## Jumper1989

*My Myspace*

Hey I need more friends! Add me if you have Myspace please! 
http://www.myspace.com/johndax1989


----------



## roswell

*Re: myspace*

Well here's mine if anyone wants to add me. I'm not on all that much, but hey why not!
(btw, beard in my picture is fake, haha, i don't want to throw anyone off with my Paint beard :b)

http://www.myspace.com/omgimgonnascrewthisup


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



Auron said:


> http://www.myspace.com/salocin17


i tried to add you but its asking me for your last name or your email address.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

.........


----------



## batman can

*Re: myspace*

^ Need your last name or email it says.

I basically killed my Myspace but here it is.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =113602194


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



batman can said:


> ^ Need your last name or email it says.
> 
> I basically killed my Myspace but here it is.
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =113602194


batman can,

I couldn't get to your link, but i got it by hitting quote, and your can add me I sent you a request.

for batman can myspace, here it is... fixed 113602194


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: myspace*

........

.


----------



## omgnoudidnt

*Re: myspace*

.


----------



## JR87

*Re: myspace*

......................


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*

"you will add me"

*does a mind trick*

myspace.com/lintodur


----------



## rufusmor

*Re: myspace*

here's mine: http://www.myspace.com/britt_mor_06


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/jergenson Ill add anyone and everything.


----------



## MidnightBlu

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/chorusofdismay


----------



## hopena

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/150427240


----------



## BeautifulSorta

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/maynewal


----------



## andy0128

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/andrewbhsp

I'll be sending requests out to you guys shortly.


----------



## cookie

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/nocturnametal

add if you want :troll


----------



## Slow Polk

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/slowpolk2

I had a page a billion years ago, but deleted it. Here's to a second try.

edit: last name is Polk to avoid the spam.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn

*Re: myspace*

I'll pm my link to those who ask

=]


----------



## Fireflylight

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/bubblebathchick


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



Fireflylight said:


> http://www.myspace.com/bubblebathchick


requested friend !


----------



## path0gen

*Re: myspace*

www.myspace.com/n0matter

Please let me know you're from SAS before friend requesting.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



path0gen said:


> http://www.myspace.com/n0matter
> 
> Please let me know you're from SAS before friend requesting.


requested.


----------



## Supalady05

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/flyy_mystique


----------



## jenro

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/dubskeet

but yeah, let me know you're from SAS.


----------



## heyubigrockstar

*Re: myspace*

www.myspace.com/maybenexttime07


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



jenro said:


> http://www.myspace.com/dubskeet
> but yeah, let me know you're from SAS.


Requested



heyubigrockstar said:


> http://www.myspace.com/maybenexttime07


Requested


----------



## forever_dreamer

*Re: myspace*

I'll PM the link as well if anyone wants to add me. Let me know you're from this forum first.


----------



## UK_Matt

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/waxedhead


----------



## Pure Maniak

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/puremaniak


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



UK_Matt said:


> http://www.myspace.com/waxedhead


UK_Matt - 
requested for add



Pure Maniak said:


> http://www.myspace.com/puremaniak


Pure Maniak -
requested for add


----------



## Cured

*Re: myspace*

http://profile.myspace.com/146599732


----------



## sillybunz

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/sillybuns2002

I don't do much with mine so it's kinda lame...


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



Eric Barnes said:


> http://profile.myspace.com/146599732


requested


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



sillybunz said:


> http://www.myspace.com/sillybuns2002
> 
> I don't do much with mine so it's kinda lame...


requested.
you got a nice profile. thou


----------



## TomB

*Re: myspace*

myspace.com/memphisthomas


----------



## delphiki

*Re: myspace*

Mine is www.myspace.com/fitzy132328


----------



## BeautifulSorta

*Re: myspace*

Here's my myspace: http://www.myspace.com/maynewal

You're more than welcome to become friends with me.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



BeautifulSorta said:


> Here's my myspace: http://www.myspace.com/maynewal
> You're more than welcome to become friends with me.


requesting information last name or email address


----------



## trancediva88

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/trancediva88

_Send me a friend request, and let me know you are from the SA site _


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



trancediva88 said:


> http://www.myspace.com/trancediva88
> 
> _Send me a friend request, and let me know you are from the SA site _


requested sent!


----------



## Aloysius

*Re: myspace*

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =397507879

Feel free to add me


----------



## mserychic

*Re: myspace*

Think it's been years since I posted mine so why not again..

http://www.myspace.com/sleater_kittie


----------



## TorLin

*Re: myspace*



social misfit said:


> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=397507879


requested friendship


----------



## brealair

*Re: myspace*

My profile is in my sig


----------



## spinal97

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/spinalblog

Send me a friendship request anytime!


----------



## Sam M.

*Re: myspace*

Here ya go:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... id=7251155

sam


----------



## trancediva88

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/trancediva88

just let me know you are from "SAS"


----------



## nubly

*Re: myspace*

im going to post mine again if its ok

www.myspace.com/gumaro

just shhh on the SA stuff


----------



## OpportunityStops

*Re: myspace*

www.myspace.com/blasphemybill

new to the boards, hello all.


----------



## Jeg479

*Re: myspace*

myspace.com/jglover479

Feel free to add me if u want to.


----------



## trancediva88

*Re: myspace*

www.myspace.com/trancediva88

let me know you are from SAS


----------



## sheppard2005

*Re: myspace*

myspace.com/iamhoosiergirl

Feel free to add me. I'm new here, still lurkin'

Kim


----------



## jchildr

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/jchildr


----------



## glittergirl

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/gretchenross3


----------



## MyNameIz

*Re: myspace*



glittergirl said:


> http://www.myspace.com/gretchenross3


holy **** dude, did you go to Huron high school?

I swear I recognize you.

:yes


----------



## trancediva88

*Re: myspace*

http://www.myspace.com/trancediva88

just let me know that you are from sas


----------



## taylor

*Re: myspace*

here's mine....http://www.myspace.com/rebelicious_babii

idk y i still go on that damn thing lol :con :no


----------



## delphiki

*Re: myspace*



MyNameIz said:


> Fitzy1506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is http://www.myspace.com/fitzy132328
> 
> 
> 
> cute kitty, I have an all black kitty too...but he's growing up and becoming evil hehehe
> 
> me:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/pozog
Click to expand...

Hey, thanks!!


----------



## star

I just signed up and don't have many friends

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/401605826


----------



## TorLin

star said:


> I just signed up and don't have many friends
> 
> MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/401605826


Added to be friends, waiting approval


----------



## TorLin

glittergirl said:


> http://www.myspace.com/gretchenross3


added, and waiting approval


----------



## TorLin

sheppard2005 said:


> myspace.com/iamhoosiergirl
> 
> Feel free to add me. I'm new here, still lurkin'
> 
> Kim


requested friendship, awaiting approval


----------



## TorLin

Jeg479 said:


> myspace.com/jglover479
> 
> Feel free to add me if u want to.


requested


----------



## TorLin

OpportunityStops said:


> www.myspace.com/blasphemybill
> 
> new to the boards, hello all.


hello, welcome to the boards, ive added you.


----------



## TorLin

nubly said:


> im going to post mine again if its ok
> 
> www.myspace.com/gumaro
> 
> just shhh on the SA stuff


requested, and yes shhhh on the SA stuff


----------



## lizstar

www.myspace.com/justliz123

I don't use myspace much, I'm more of a facebook girl, but feel free to add me.


----------



## kkluv20

I like myspace because I can keep in contact with all my friends because life gets pretty busy for everyone, and because it helps me practice social skills in a comfortable "environment" lol. 
If you add me, tell me you are from SAS...I prefer people ages 18-24, but anyone is welcome 

www.myspace.com/kkenvironment


----------



## shyvr6

shyvr6 said:


> Me


Haven't seen this thread in awhile. Just thought I would bring back my post from the dead, heh.


----------



## keithp

I dont go on too much, but if you join Groups and like the singer Cascada, and/or actress Anne Hathaway or Jena Malone, checks out the groups I belong to or created.
http://www.myspace.com/therealmysteryman


----------



## Wanderlust

Here go me!!!

www.myspace.com/justinkd

I need to sign on, its been over a month and I'm scared to get on because I don't wanna deal with the messages right now!! lol hello SAD. ugh......


----------



## shyvr6

With over 300 friends you must be doing something right.


----------



## shy hippie

http://www.myspace.com/buddhistninja777
always up for meeting new people. stupid s.a. prevents it from sometimes showing.


----------



## Chappy

i need new friends  
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=244219974


----------



## christ~in~me

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=16400373
request me


----------



## Erw

www.myspace.com/ervincdc

Feel free to add


----------



## refined_rascal

.


----------



## jollybeans

add moi....myspace.com/mizzdivachantel


----------



## tiger

Add me if you wish:

http://www.myspace.com/alanzfang


----------



## StPatrick317

Here is mine:

http://www.myspace.com/phil_patrick

You people can add, I am from the Seattle area.


----------



## XxXaoifeXxX

http://www.myspace.com/aoife_w

i just set mine up :con


----------



## espearite

www.myspace.com/espearite


----------



## S.T.A.T.

....


----------



## ready4change

...


----------



## SerenelyPanicked

Here's mine:

www.myspace.com/jelanis

Feel free to add me.


----------



## Bredwh

Here's me! Most of it is surveys I answered non-seriously and (I think) hilariously. My Blogs too. Feel free to laugh.

http://www.myspace.com/bredwh


----------



## Honeybee1980

www.myspace.com/honeybee_1980

Add me  Funny, I'm planning on being a Social Worker but I have social anxiety disorder...lol


----------



## FreshPrince

Honeybee1980 said:


> www.myspace.com/honeybee_1980
> 
> Add me  Funny, I'm planning on being a Social Worker but I have social anxiety disorder...lol


yeah, its ironic, but it's actually quite common for something like that to happen.

well, here's mine. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=422032923 Feel free to add me.


----------



## BodySurfer1988

Mine is http://www.myspace.com/bodysurfer1988 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## rantan

http://www.myspace.com/rantan1618

add me if ya like


----------



## Anxiety75

http://www.myspace.com/shannons_myspace_page

There's are underscores between my url


----------



## Jeg479

www.myspace.com/jglover479

feel free to add me anytime


----------



## david86

*myspace*

this is my link
www.myspace.com/bmx_shredder

if anyone wants to chat and share experiences about SA
just send me a message and i'll add you. I've got plenty to tell and like listening so don't be shy.


----------



## ncislover

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=197014164


----------



## DeliriousLove

WWW.MySpace.com/MangetsuOokami

Feel free to add!


----------



## ScrewHappiness

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=459991104


----------



## chrisp

http://www.myspace.com/cp4lifehomie

Is mine add me if u want


----------



## soulsins

www.myspace.com/everydayisthesame

I like to read about other people and pretend I have a life...it passes the time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Here's *Myspace*, You Can Check My Demos & Add Me If You Wish


----------



## KILL__JOY

http://www.myspace.com/kill___joy add me up!!


----------



## morning_glory

myspace.com/kimmy_1330

add me if you want but please let me know you're from sas


----------



## alipaige

myspace.com/itsalisilly

:kma


----------



## caithiggs

www.myspace.com/aikia

I often have blog entries up, but then I go and erase them all every now and then. So currently pretty blank and boring. I use myspace for being introduced to new bands and music. I'm kind of a music junky. It would be nice to have people as friends too though!


----------



## mardy423

www.myspace.com/chrishaloboss

Im always hopeing for some new friends on there, send me an add.


----------



## SwiftFire87

alipaige said:


> myspace.com/itsalisilly
> 
> :kma


Thats funny we got the same last name. 

Here is my myspace: http://www.myspace.com/gregoryroberts05 Feel free to message me or add me as a friend. I am often online with nothing to do.


----------



## Glen

Hey folks, feel free to add me as well, always love meeting new people (it's just my SA that hates it :mum)

http://www.myspace.com/soltzer


----------



## Mellah

http://www.myspace.com/mellah927

Just let me know you're from SAS and I promise i'll add you!


----------



## Ericisme

http://www.myspace.com/eric6942069

:yes


----------



## rockst4r

laurafreak said:


> i think myspace is pretty dumb and goes against alot of stuff i believe in (plus i hate seeing half naked skanky chicks everywhere), but sometimes it entertains me when im bored
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/laurafreak
> 
> there's mine, whats yours?


visited ur myspace - -pretty cool, like ur piercing too ;]


----------



## karina

This is mine.. I haven't actually written anything about myself yet, I only made it a few days ago because an internet friend begged me to.

http://www.myspace.com/kli85

I would love some more friends so feel free to add me.


----------



## MayritaJudith

www.myspace.com/mayguz say u r from SAS please


----------



## ubercake

This is me  :
www.myspace.com/sienex


----------



## shygirl14

www.myspace.com/cthockeygirl

I would like friends, let me know your from sas


----------



## nuncie

*hey*

hey my myspace is www.myspace.com/nuncie
feel free to add me but tell me your from the sas forum


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## VII

http://www.myspace.com/kryptisch

Would be neat to meet anyone else in WNY.


----------



## hopeful17

i would like to add more sas people my myspace is www.myspace.com/!sims!


----------



## crome

www.myspace.com
tell me your from sas plz


----------



## mardy423

www.myspace.com/chrishaloboss

mention that your from SAS


----------



## shychick1

Mine is www.myspace.com/hippiechick020 I'd love some friends from here on there.. I talk to almost no one I have on there


----------



## Darkjackwolf

myspace.com/mysticfreak


----------



## heyJude

www.myspace.com/xtina2004


----------



## caitlan

.


----------



## banjerbanjo

http://www.myspace.com/zalm

Here's mine. Let me know you're from sas.


----------



## Glen

http://www.myspace.com/soltzer

Feel free to drop me a message anytime  Just mention you're from SAS


----------



## shygirl14

Glen said:


> http://www.myspace.com/soltzer
> 
> Feel free to drop me a message anytime  Just mention you're from SAS


you added me, and then deleted me. Why is that?


----------



## stoney7713

http://www.myspace.com/stoney7713

Stop by anytime or add me to your friends list


----------



## Phibes

www.myspace.com/nickplusnin

come


----------



## Shadyman

www.myspace.com/johndax1989

add me


----------



## gopherinferno

myspace.com/troolies

^.^


----------



## bookscoffee

http://www.myspace.com/1928


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

http://www.myspace.com/heinzbigred


----------



## classicalle

www.myspace.com/peterleguitarist


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

http://www.myspace.com/504703310


----------



## stoney7713

http://www.myspace.com/stoney7713


----------



## duskyy

http://www.myspace.com/duskyp


----------



## toffee

...


----------



## cyndy

http://www.myspace.com/imsquishy71

here's my myspace thingie. if you add me, let me know you're from sas please, so i don't get scared. lol


----------



## cyndy

i know i posted my link for myspace but since i rarely get on that i thought i would put up the link to my livinganxious page. i spend the most time on that site. everyone is really nice and i love it there.
http://www.livinganxious.com/nothinggirl


----------



## justiss282

Always up for new friends if anyone wants to add me

http://www.myspace.com/poetikjustiss


----------



## knuckles17

www.myspace.com/whitesparrows

like just made it so it still sux learning how to customize it


----------



## Chaser

http://www.myspace.com/chaseklaarenbeek

Here's mine. Just mention that ur from SAS


----------



## Infexxion

Here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/daltoncortner

I do not reject friend requests so feel free to add me. Love meeting new people.


----------



## Snail

www.myspace.com/kottonxkandi

Would love new friends just send me a message and let me know your from this site?


----------



## MrNoah

You think you've got it bad, I actually have two of those things!

This is my regular person myspace: http://www.myspace.com/105027929

And this is my music myspace: http://www.myspace.com/goodtarjones


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

www.myspace.com/graciefighter925


----------



## CCS

Myspace.com/The_Coty_Smith


----------



## necra01

*i'm lost*

i feel the same way. trying to find a way out and you can't. It's like your running in circles.


----------



## necra01

i feel so down right now.......... LIFE SUCKS.


----------



## kosherpiggy

myspace.com/yeliz_hacer

i accept everyone ^__^


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I got one back in 2005 and then erased it last...December? I think. Then I got a new one some months after and I erased it again. I don't know if I'm ever going to get another one. Probably not.

v Is anybody in this group on there? I used to be in it when I still had my Myspace. I grew tired of it.

http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=groups.groupProfile&groupID=100072425


----------



## amene

http//www.myspace.com/lovelycoloreyes

i do go onas much as I do Facebook so add me if you like.


----------



## LadyDarkness

Myspace is another site I used to really like, but since they changed it so much, it's not that great anymore, so I left it, also.


----------



## LadyDarkness

Actually, I'm considering going back to Myspace, it's much better than Facebook, in my opinion, maybe I can find my old friends there.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I've never been a myspace fan. Good place to hear new music, but that's just about it.


----------



## LadyDarkness

itisgoingtobefine said:


> I've never been a myspace fan. Good place to hear new music, but that's just about it.


Actually, it used to be a lot better with the old format and 1.0 profiles. I do like that it has music, too.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I too remember the old format. But I have a lot of bad memories surrounding sites like myspace.


----------



## amene

I still have mine, will never delete it. Love my profile. People complain about the slowness and all the crap on profiles..that's not MySpace fault, it's that users fault. What's wrong with it? Someone give me a good logical reason why? Besides it being a ghost town now. I don't really go on, but would if people were there.

Here is mine:
http://www.myspace.com/lovelycoloreyes

I worked hard on mine and love my background


----------



## Nefury

My anxiety symptoms actually kick in if I even think about MySpace, it only reminds me of my school years when me and all my friends used it and took the piss out of it at the same time.


----------



## dlennr

I still have mine, though I only check every once in a while since no one is on there. I really like the ability to customize your profile. Facebook just looks boring to me, but I feel like I'm kind of forced to use it since that's where everyone is. Not that I talk to many people, even online.


----------



## Jr189

Brings me back to my high school days


----------



## angiemarie

I liked myspace sooooo much more than I like facebook. I log on mine like... once a year, but I haven't deleted it yet.. juuuust in case it makes a comeback. haha.


----------



## kosherpiggy

myspace still exists?


----------



## Ventura

I LOVE myspace! I hated facebook compared to it- sas was the closes social network I found to myself- only thing missing is the profile auto play music.


----------



## MetalRacer

I hated MySpace and I'm glad it's now left in the desert to die a lonely death. But Facebook is worse. Then Facebook will disappear into obscurity and MyLife will replace it.


----------



## inerameia

http://www.myspace.com/514428064


----------

